# Nano diffuser



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a nano diffuser hooked up to a diy yeast reactor... Lately there has been some kind of growth near the white plate thing. It looks like water mold... Help! Last week i wiped it off nut its back again and its not the yeast solution stuff


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Drop it in a solution of bleach or Hydrogen peroxide and and rinse after


----------



## pasion (Aug 20, 2009)

DarioDario said:


> Drop it in a solution of bleach or Hydrogen peroxide and and rinse after


Thats the gunk you get using DIY CO2 I've tried virtually everything but you just can't seem to get rid of that stuff, cleaning the disk in bleach and likes will also cause it to disintegrate over time but then there is no other way around.. except to use pressurized CO2 setup.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Are you running a seperator bottle? I ask in that the only time I have seen the "snot" form is when there is no seperator bottle.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

nah...it will go past the separator as well

but a good way to "slow it down" is to have it run through INCREDIBLY salty water in your separator


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

killacross said:


> nah...it will go past the separator as well


Interesting. Since running the glass diffusers, I haven't seen it appear.

Now that I come to think about it...I think I had this pop up when I ran the limewood diffusers. I know definately with the Hagan system. Was a constant problem.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

just a quick question... what can i use a hydrogen peroxide solution for? also what are the portions to making it? and what is a separator bottle? i was thinking maybe running the first tube through the bottom of a bottle and putting an air filter mat(basically a filter mat for filters...)near the cap and then having a second tube leading from the cap to connect to the diffuser...would that work because the "snot" is probably from the moisture from the yeast solution and if i can get that moisture out it should be okay...


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

also i do have a preassurized co2 system buts it's super simple... and im going to use it for my 20 gallon long... it uses the 12-16 gram threaded co2 cylinder and a valve that screws on top, the output is a knob where you stick regular air hose tubing on, and i can regulate via a bubble counter how much co2 is released...


----------

